# Csv- Securing employment



## Canad1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Good day,

I am kindly asking for assistance on how to secure employment under a Csv visa(Actuarial Science). It seems all vacancies require one to be a South African citizen. Someone advised me to consider smaller companies but i am not sure how to go about it. Or are there any companies friendly to foreigners in the financial services sector.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Canad1 said:


> Good day,
> 
> I am kindly asking for assistance on how to secure employment under a Csv visa(Actuarial Science). It seems all vacancies require one to be a South African citizen. Someone advised me to consider smaller companies but i am not sure how to go about it. Or are there any companies friendly to foreigners in the financial services sector.


Keep applying, average at least 50 job applications per day everyday. Make finding a job a full time job. Improve your interview skills and with luck you will get a job offer. Be willing to work in Data analysis, risk assessment and risk management. Good luck!

Word of advice after getting a job in SA you should plan on gaining experience and migrating overseas where there is low crime and less discriminatory policies like BEE that affect you as a foreigner


----------



## Canad1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks very much nmushambi. I will keep trying.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Canad1 said:


> Good day,
> 
> I am kindly asking for assistance on how to secure employment under a Csv visa(Actuarial Science). It seems all vacancies require one to be a South African citizen. Someone advised me to consider smaller companies but i am not sure how to go about it. Or are there any companies friendly to foreigners in the financial services sector.


To find smaller companies, you'll have to search for companies directly too and not just job adverts. Search for companies that could use your services and reach out. Use as many channels as you can - Indeed, Careers24, LinkedIn, Gumtree... even dropping your CV in person.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

It is a fact that most companies prioritises citizens. So it is a game of a numbers. Keep applying for as many posts as you can. Remember you just need 1 success. So even if you apply for 1000 applications and you get 1 success it is still good. 

PNET and careerjunction are sufficient. There could be a problem with your CV too. You need to project yourself in a certain way to be able to catch the eye of the person selecting CVs for interviews. Remember this person would sitting with 100s of CV. So he/she probably glances at CVs for no more than 20 seconds for the initial short listing


----------

